# Quality control issues?



## LJayBronxNY (Jan 26, 2017)

On Aug. 17, my Bolt died. TiVo exchanged for Edge. I just received my SECOND Edge, and it's DOA just like the first one. Plug it in w/cable card and all other cables attached. Green light on the front, unit attempts to boot with logo/ "Starting up", blinking green light, then nothing. Is this just poor quality control or is something else going on? They're sending me a third unit, supposedly retail box this time.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

3rd times a charm......

Good luck.


----------



## LJayBronxNY (Jan 26, 2017)

Tommie - Thanks for reaching out, and I appreciate the sentiment, but I was more looking to see if others have experienced this kind of issue with the Edge (or for that matter the Bolt - both are manufactured by Arris).


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

see my post

Tivo Edge w/ Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision

Im on 3rd box in 2 months


----------



## LJayBronxNY (Jan 26, 2017)

Okay, this is unbelievable. I have now received my THIRD box. Executive CS (also in P.I.) got me a fully new retail box. It behaved exactly like the other two boxes: I plug it in, I get 3 lights. Then green steady. Then blinking green. Then "Starting up". Then...my TV screen goes black, lights stop blinking, TiVo goes dark. TV says no signal. I can't win here. PLEASE someone come in with some help, instead of snarky "3rd time's a charm" which, sorry Tommie, is much more frustrating than helpful. IS IT ME OR IS IT THE BOXES?????


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Something with your setup. Have you tried a different TV? Different HDMI Cable?


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

On your TiVo remote try this. Thumbs up, thumbs down, 4,8,0, Clear. 

If you get a picture it means your tv is not able to display 4K by default. Set the video out to the mode your tv supports.


----------



## LJayBronxNY (Jan 26, 2017)

TV is a Samsung 4K, only about 3 years old. This shouldn't be the issue.
*Keith G's suggestion, though, is a winner.* The failure, I believe, is in the troubleshooting process at TiVo.
I was finally able to get box #3 to work! Remember, the HDMI cable was not replaced (first two units), only the unit itself until Executive CS got me a brand-new unit in retail box. THAT had a new HDMI cable in it.
The cable I used for three years with the Bolt provided the *"Starting up"* image. My usual assumption on hardware is if it gives a signal at all and there are no errors it's working. WRONG. using Keith's suggestion I swapped the HDMI for the one in the retail box. Suddenly I have a signal, and have been able to follow the guided setup. Who knows...was the HDCP handshake somehow imperfect? If so, it would be ideal if the box would trap that by throwing an error, not just stopping display (and all front-panel lights), which signals H/W failure.
Most importantly, TiVo tech support should have the information to trap this eventuality and avoid the inconvenience to me and expense to them of repeatedly swapping out these units!


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

LJayBronxNY said:


> On Aug. 17, my Bolt died. TiVo exchanged for Edge. I just received my SECOND Edge, and it's DOA just like the first one. Plug it in w/cable card and all other cables attached. Green light on the front, unit attempts to boot with logo/ "Starting up",* blinking green light, then nothing.* Is this just poor quality control or is something else going on? They're sending me a third unit, supposedly retail box this time.


Question: Once the HDMI cable was replaced, did the power light behave any differently during the boot process? (I don't have an Edge, so I don't know what a normal happy light pattern looks like).

ie,
Was it really happy the entire time, and just failing to manage to get video on the screen after the Starting Up phase?
Or did something in the HDCP negotiation actually crash the box in a way that made it look like a power fault?

I'm trying to determine if there's some green-light based behavior that can help others who end up in the same boat. (I've seen some other complaints that look like maybe they're similar to yours)


----------



## LJayBronxNY (Jan 26, 2017)

If there's anyone who by using my experience DOESN'T have to go through what I did, I'm all over it; this was a horrible experience.
My sense is that, on bootup, when it behaved well, there was a light, maybe slowly blinking and maybe steady but a green light. 
When it failed (I'm thinking possible HDCP issue as I mentioned above), it blinked a few times, then no lights appeared whatsoever on the unit.
Interestingly (at some point - maybe 20 minutes - after the failed boot and I hadn't unplugged the unit), if I aimed my remote at the unit and clicked a button, the amber light came on acknowledging the button click...but the unit wasn't doing anything else. There was no light activity as there was once the screens appeared and I was able to go through the setup process after the new HDMI was attached.
Whatever else, when one of these appears DOA after "Starting up" it's worth trying a different HDMI as part of the troubleshooting process.


----------

